# Jumping critique



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Fell free to rip us both apart... :wink: Would be curious to hear (from professionals here) if the paint could make a good jumper (my qh can NOT jump really lol!). 

I jump her occasionally a little just to do something different from the flat work. Trying to find instructor at the moment for jumping, but so far no success (because of my schedule).


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

She is a cutie! I'm not a professional jumper, so no help there.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks, gigem! She's definitely trying. When I tried to jump my qh last year (couple times were enough for us both), she didn't jump but rather climbed over the cross-rails. That was a shame! :lol:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

You were jumping? I was too distracted by her face markings  

I'm not versed enough to really critique you but I think you look well balanced & she looks honest.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

*claps*
I like her!  Sorry, that's not super helpful I just wanted to say she's cute! You both look really chill and relaxed over the jumps. I'm sure she would do fine for jumping- it all depends on how high you want to go!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh....I really like her! 
She doesn't need to be tidy with her knees over such a small jump, but she is anyway. I love her calm approach, her alert expression, the effort she makes, and the calm way she exits the jump. YES!! She Can jump!

What is her breeding? Will you go H/J or event?


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

i love your paint. 
the only thing i noticed in both vids is that you look down at something about one stride after the landing on the back side. maybe checking if you're on the correct lead?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you, All, for the nice comments!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Oxer said:


> the only thing i noticed in both vids is that you look down at something about one stride after the landing on the back side. maybe checking if you're on the correct lead?


Yes, you are very right. I noticed it too (I looked down, I know it's a big no-no).


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Allison Finch said:


> Oh....I really like her!
> She doesn't need to be tidy with her knees over such a small jump, but she is anyway. I love her calm approach, her alert expression, the effort she makes, and the calm way she exits the jump. YES!! She Can jump!
> 
> What is her breeding? Will you go H/J or event?


Lol! Thanks, Allison! She doesn't have jumpers, but she has racers in her lines (Top Moon on top and Painted Joe on bottom). She indeed is very fast (and very hot). 

I WISH I could event, but I'm not brave enough for XC.  So I take dressage lessons with her now (along with my qh), and want to do just jumping (may be up to 3 feet if we are both capable). But I'm looking for eventing instructor, because dressage is part of eventing and good instructor takes it seriously too. I have 2 trainers in mind, so will see if we can work out something with one of them.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

She is so pretty! You guys look great, just keep your head up!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

nicole25 said:


> She is so pretty! You guys look great, just keep your head up!!


Thank you, Nicole!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

You need to look up and when you set up a course make sure you look at the next jump. This will help direct the horse. Try and get that heel down some more. You could get caught if you were to fall and that wouldn't be too pretty. 

Your horse is a nice jumper. Very pretty..she clears them with no issues.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh, my.... XC is so much easier than you think!! It's not like you have to start at preliminary!! When I first started eventing, Training level was the lowest recognized level. Now you have TADPOLE!! Try it and see if it is a fit! Start small. You may stay there, or you mat not...No worries either way.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Gidget said:


> You need to look up and when you set up a course make sure you look at the next jump. This will help direct the horse. Try and get that heel down some more. You could get caught if you were to fall and that wouldn't be too pretty.
> 
> Your horse is a nice jumper. Very pretty..she clears them with no issues.


Thanks, Gidget! I may try to set up another jump to see how it goes.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Allison Finch said:


> Oh, my.... XC is so much easier than you think!! It's not like you have to start at *preliminary*!!


True.  I guess I am somewhat scared by the fact the XC jumps are solid. I gonna shoot email to the eventing trainer to see if I can set up a lesson.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

kitten_Val she's got such a cute little jump. You're already jumping higher than the starter/tadpole level. All they are at that level are wee little coops and logs. They're fun, inviting and made for beginner riders/horses. Until you hit Novice, most unrecognized don't even look at the time either.


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

You have a lovely horse! I kind of want to steal her from you. You make a great pair, you both seem very calm, there is no rushing, no hesitation. Like others have said the biggest fault is your looking down . My trainer always told me to look where I wanted to go, and if I looked at the ground that was where I was going to end up . I see no reason why your horse couldn't go as far as you hope she does. Good luck finding a trainer, and post more pictures and videos!


----------



## kcscott85 (Jul 28, 2010)

I love her!!! She's so cute and tidy (not to mention extremely flashy)! For being so inexperienced, she's so calm to the jumps- a lot of newbies will rush because they're nervous. She also looks very alert and happy. I would definitely try and get a trainer and see what she can do, good luck!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you, folks, for the kind and encouraging words!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh, c'mon! XC is nothing!! Its only a happy hack on crack 

I usually don't like pinto colored horses, but I have major grabby hands for your mare!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Eliz said:


> *I usually don't like pinto colored horses*, but I have major grabby hands for your mare!


Made me laugh! :lol: I don't like paints (talking about the pattern). Never thought I gonna own one (my other (1st) horse is solid dark sorrel). Still have this mare for 5+ years already. Just never know...


----------

